

Don't Tell Ashton - Million Dollar Homepage done Twitter-style - prawn
http://donttellashton.com/

======
tlrobinson
Jeez, just render a static image instead of making everyone download thousands
of individual images!

------
mikeleeorg
I like this, not just for the cool effect, but for the clever name too.
milliondollartwitter.com wouldn't have had the same chutzpah.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Except for the million dollars part.

~~~
prawn
Goes viral, gets loads of attention, decent potential to throw some ads on and
at least make something (though not $1m). If it catches Ashton's interest
enough that he tweets about it, you have a message going out to millions of
people. Pretty inventive and yet another "wish I'd thought of that!"

------
qeorge
Doesn't seem to be drawn to scale. For instance, @LevelTen_Colin's square
(bottom left) is the same size as @snookca's square (bottom center), despite
Colin having 7k followers compared to Snook's 15k.

------
eavc
Kind of neat, but the weird salute to Ashton at the end ruined it for me.

------
fuzzythinker
CPU hog warning please?

~~~
prawn
Sorry - it was my first submission, I knew I couldn't post a link and body
text together and didn't think to submit a comment straight after (not sure of
protocol on that).

